# blower



## ilde ilde99_c

I need this information, because I`m working in a translate today, please send me.

thanks, friends


----------



## El Hondureño

I believe it is soplador
I looked it up


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Ilde... y bienvenido(a) al foro.

Es indispensable que nos brindes contexto del aparato o trasfondo de la industria en la que encontraremos dicho "blower" ya que sólo así sabremos la equivalencia técnica indicada.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ilde ilde99_c

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hola Ilde... y bienvenido(a) al foro.
> 
> Es indispensable que nos brindes contexto del aparato o trasfondo de la industria en la que encontraremos dicho "blower" ya que sólo así sabremos la equivalencia técnica indicada.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
perfecto, trabajo en una compañia que se dedica a diseñar camiones de vacio, desasolve, polvos, etc. 
y gracias por tu informacion


----------



## lauranazario

Del Diccionario Técnico Inglés>< Español de F. Beigbeder...

*blower* = fuelle; soplante; escape de grisú (minas); galería de ventilación

Espero que esto te ayude.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## EVAVIGIL

ilde ilde99_c said:
			
		

> I need this information, because I`m working in a translate today, please send me.
> 
> thanks, friends



I believe you are working in a translation (noun). "Translate" is the verb.  Welcome to the forum!
EVA.


----------



## orlando daniel

how do you say yes we speak spanish


----------



## Neru

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> I believe you are working in a translation (noun). "Translate" is the verb.  Welcome to the forum!
> EVA.


Eva is right, but you should also say 'working *on *a translation' and not *in *one.


----------



## Neru

orlando daniel said:
			
		

> how do you say yes we speak spanish


Hi Orlando: Yes, we speak Spanish = Sí, hablamos español.

You should start a new thread if you want to ask a separate question.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Ooops! You caught me there, Neru!
Thank you!


----------



## isabelre

Sáquenme de una duda, por favor...
Blower no es "cepillado"? De esos cepillados que le hacen a uno en la peluquería?

Gracias!


----------



## Fegal

To isabelre, 
brushing ... es un tipo de peinado de peluqueria, con secador de pelo y cepillo (brush)
hay otro peinado que en español se llama "soplado" que quiza se acerque en ingles al termino Blowing, por ese lado debe venir tu consulta. 
espero sirva, solo por sentido comun, no soy peluquera. 

saludos


----------



## Loitey

Al menos en terminos técnicos " Blower " es " Soplador "


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

En términos técnicos añado compresor, ventilador, fuelle, aireador... dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Loitey

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> En términos técnicos añado compresor, ventilador, fuelle, aireador... dependiendo del contexto.



Si , acuerdo contigo


----------

